# Schedule Changes



## Tynumber5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Is there a rule or anything is regards to when a leader can change your schedule? Our new ETL has decided that they can change our schedule up to 72 hours before our shift and we will still be responsible for it. The most recent example being when I left the store on Friday my schedule for this week said one thing, I checked it this morning and it has been changed by 2 hours on either end and I had not be notified about it. Thankfully I checked it and thankfully it's two hours later so I wasn't at risk to NCNS. However, before I head towards HR and the ETL, I was just wondering if there was anything that stated what was allowed and what wasn't is regards to schedule changes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Tynumber5 said:


> Is there a rule or anything is regards to when a leader can change your schedule? Our new ETL has decided that they can change our schedule up to 72 hours before our shift and we will still be responsible for it. The most recent example being when I left the store on Friday my schedule for this week said one thing, I checked it this morning and it has been changed by 2 hours on either end and I had not be notified about it. Thankfully I checked it and thankfully it's two hours later so I wasn't at risk to NCNS. However, before I head towards HR and the ETL, I was just wondering if there was anything that stated what was allowed and what wasn't is regards to schedule changes.


Welcome! Hours are reduced in January.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 2, 2022)

Tynumber5 said:


> Is there a rule or anything is regards to when a leader can change your schedule? Our new ETL has decided that they can change our schedule up to 72 hours before our shift and we will still be responsible for it. The most recent example being when I left the store on Friday my schedule for this week said one thing, I checked it this morning and it has been changed by 2 hours on either end and I had not be notified about it. Thankfully I checked it and thankfully it's two hours later so I wasn't at risk to NCNS. However, before I head towards HR and the ETL, I was just wondering if there was anything that stated what was allowed and what wasn't is regards to schedule changes.


You will have to check with your state, i.e. where I live (at-will state)  employers can change your schedule up to 24 hrs in advanced legally


----------



## Tynumber5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome! Hours are reduced in January.


Yeah, that I know! I meant more along the lines of two days ago my schedule said I was working, say, 4am to 12:30pm and today it says 6am to 2:30pm. But I was not notified of the change.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Tynumber5 said:


> Yeah, that I know! I meant more along the lines of two days ago my schedule said I was working, say, 4am to 12:30pm and today it says 6am to 2:30pm. But I was not notified of the change.


If you have picture of the prior schedule, it can help you. Spot does not have to tell you on changes. I don't use that online schedule, wall schedule is my friend.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jan 2, 2022)

Yep, thanks Congress... https://www.hourly.io/post/change-schedule-last-minute


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 2, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot does not have to tell you on changes. I don't use that online schedule, wall schedule is my friend.


I'm baffled. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 2, 2022)

We have a sign posted that tells us to follow the printed schedule because the online schedule is not always accurate. IMO that's ridiculous. Why have something available to use that isn't going to be accurate... especially when it comes to my money??


----------



## Tynumber5 (Jan 2, 2022)

Our store is now saying to opposite, to follow the online schedule as it could have changed from the wall schedule.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 2, 2022)

You still have a wall schedule? I thought best practices was that they were removed several months ago.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 3, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> You still have a wall schedule? I thought best practices was that they were removed several months ago.


We still have a wall schedule.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 3, 2022)

Our wall schedule is long gone. RIP


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 3, 2022)

IIRC stores keep wall schedule until 80-90% of team uses mytime, then they switch and help the remaining people get set up


----------



## MrT (Jan 4, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> IIRC stores keep wall schedule until 80-90% of team uses mytime, then they switch and help the remaining people get set up


Yes but i believe there was supposed to be deadlines and done by october.  Either way my store still has a wall schedule too.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 4, 2022)

Our store still prints the wall schedule.

When I look at Mytime on home laptop (using Firefox) the interface is a lot different then the one in the store (Chrome)

At the store it shows open shifts but just the time and but no details.

Note I will not install the Mytime app on my personal phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2022)

If you’re going to MyTime.target.com it should look the same everywhere


----------



## lucidtm (Jan 5, 2022)

Our wall schedule is technically gone. HR has a hard copy printed and keeps them all on file but there isn't any way to tell if it's the most updated version. Basically look at the printed version at your own risk. I do know that all the TM's hate the app version for giving up/picking up shifts. Even the kids who are tech everything hate it.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 5, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If you’re going to MyTime.target.com it should look the same everywhere


I wonder whether it's looks different on the Target Chrome workstations at my store because it is embedded under Workday.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jan 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I wonder whether it's looks different on the Target Chrome workstations at my store because it is embedded under Workday.


You're probably still accessing mytime self service, which is different than mytime


----------



## lokinix (Jan 5, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> You still have a wall schedule? I thought best practices was that they were removed several months ago.


We also have no wall schedule. It is all mytime app, or mytime selfservice (or mytime.target.com, if they directly go there) on the computer.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 6, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> You're probably still accessing mytime self service, which is different than mytime


Possibly.

Why Target uses several software types when they could use one is idiotic.

AFAIK you can't request days off in Mytime just Self Service so why use it.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jan 6, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Why Target uses several software types when they could use one is idiotic.
> 
> AFAIK you can't request days off in Mytime just Self Service so why use it.


It's accessible at home / on your phone and its where you swap or give up shifts. Self service isn't.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 6, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Why Target uses several software types when they could use one is idiotic.
> 
> AFAIK you can't request days off in Mytime just Self Service so why use it.


long term self service will go away and all those functions will be in new mytime


----------



## SuperTarget (Jan 8, 2022)

Target definitely is trying to move more of its stuff to its own in house solutions. Many of them are pretty basic at the moment but being able to iterate and make its own changes is a strong advantage to Target. Target has always been a company that moves fast and isn't afraid to move/adjust to meet their guest. Unfortunately, they rely too heavily on a lot of Google Cloud/AWS stuff for their hosting, and more often than not, that's always the point of failure for Target. Or some stupid configuration change that they fail to see possible consequences of.


----------



## dabug (Jan 8, 2022)

I don’t mind them adjusting the schedule. I mind when they change the schedule and don’t tell you. If it’s not that important for me to know, I’m going to use the picture of the paper schedule that we send in our consumables group chat every week. Make it make sense Target!


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 8, 2022)

SuperTarget said:


> Target definitely is trying to move more of its stuff to its own in house solutions. Many of them are pretty basic at the moment but being able to iterate and make its own changes is a strong advantage to Target. Target has always been a company that moves fast and isn't afraid to move/adjust to meet their guest. Unfortunately, they rely too heavily on a lot of Google Cloud/AWS stuff for their hosting, and more often than not, that's always the point of failure for Target. Or some stupid configuration change that they fail to see possible consequences of.


* Stupid configuration change that they fail to see possible consequences of.*

Changes that they don't bother to tell anyone about before or after.


----------

